

Create & publish web page in a single click. literally. - jihip
http://pg4.io

======
acomjean
I tried it. The top "publish" and "preview" buttons didn't show up till I
expanded the window.

The editor is decent although if you are using emacs like key bindings cntl-y
should "yank" or paste (it doesn't).

I made a simple page with a photo I took of YoYo Ma.
[http://static.pg4.io/aram.html](http://static.pg4.io/aram.html)

~~~
jihip
oh, shoot. we should do something about the min-width :( brb. we are using
code mirror ([http://codemirror.net/](http://codemirror.net/)) for editor.
very very cool open source -- it has vim and emacs key binding we want to
incorporate soon!

------
jihip
Hi, we wanted to get some feedback on our initial MVP (we tried to keep it
simple) and more importantly, which direction we should take with this? We're
trying to figure out which features to do next.. thanks for checking out!

------
drharris
Unicode filenames allow you to do cool stuff:

[http://static.pg4.io/☹.html](http://static.pg4.io/☹.html)

~~~
jihip
lol :(

